# OBAMA’S TREASON: A PARTIAL, NOT EXHAUSTIVE LIST OF OBAMA’S ACTS OF TREASON WITH LINKS



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Treason:*

*A breach of allegiance to one's government, usually committed through levying war against such government or by giving aid or comfort to the enemy.*

*The offense of attempting by overt acts to overthrow the government of the state to which the offender owes allegiance; or of betraying the state into the hands of a foreign power.*

*Treason consists of two elements:*

*Adherence to the enemy, and rendering him aid and comfort.*

*Forcible resistance to statue (constitutioal) law with the intent of installing a rival and competing government is solidly established as an Act of War on the United States (Whiskey Rebellion trials 1795 - 1796) *

*Cramer v. U. S., U.S.N.Y., 325 U.S. l, 65 S.Ct. 918, 9327 89 L.Ed. 1441.*

*See 18 U.S.C.A. § 2381. A person can be convicted of treason only on the testimony of two witnesses, or confession in open court. Art. III, Sec. 3, U.S. Constitution.*

*SOURCE: Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition*











http://thejaghunter.wordpress.com/2...ve-list-of-obamas-acts-of-treason-with-links/


----------

